# Tommy III Build Docs Availability?



## flipmcneil (Mar 4, 2020)

Any idea as to when the build docs for the Tommy III will be available? I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Sasan (Mar 6, 2020)

Waiting as well; my order shipped yesterday...would be great to order components while I wait for the PCB


----------



## flipmcneil (Mar 6, 2020)

Sasan said:


> Waiting as well; my order shipped yesterday...would be great to order components while I wait for the PCB


Same...but I got a response yesterday saying that he was finishing it up and hoping to have it posted ASAP. So I expect it will be soon. There is a thread somewhere on here that lists a few of the component differences with this version.


----------



## Robert (Mar 6, 2020)

Here you go:

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/TommyIII.pdf


----------



## Sasan (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you!!!


----------



## flipmcneil (Mar 6, 2020)

Robert said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/TommyIII.pdf


Thanks!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 6, 2020)

Can we get a schematic too, please?


----------



## Sasan (May 4, 2020)

BTW, where do you guys managed to find the 820nF capacitor? I'm searching for quite a while and can't seem to find the right ones!
The only ones I found had a lead spacing of 22mm....huge things!


----------



## reubenreub (May 4, 2020)

Sasan said:


> BTW, where do you guys managed to find the 820nF capacitor? I'm searching for quite a while and can't seem to find the right ones!
> The only ones I found had a lead spacing of 22mm....huge things!


Tayda has them and should fit the PCB perfectly! I'm pretty sure pedalpcb designs his capacitor sizing with Tayda capacitors in mind so always check there first.









						820nF 0.82uF 100V 5% Mylar Film Capacitors
					

Lead Free - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Barry (May 4, 2020)

reubenreub said:


> Tayda has them and should fit the PCB perfectly! I'm pretty sure pedalpcb designs his capacitor sizing with Tayda capacitors in mind so always check there first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those 100V mylar from Tayda are usually pretty large


----------



## Nostradoomus (May 4, 2020)

The spacing on the board is for a big 1UF style film cap, should be alright if they are the size of the 680n caps Tayda sells. Both have a body width of 6mm.





__





						Search results for: '0 68uf 100v 5 mylar film capacitors html'
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Sasan (May 5, 2020)

Thanks! Not really sure why it didn't show up when I was searching for those on the site...


----------

